# Flamingo vs. Elara



## mhoutsma (Mar 25, 2012)

I just spent two nights in a studio at HGVC Flamingo and my friends spent two nights in a two bedroom suite at Elara.  I thought I would post some impressions/comparisons to try to give back a little for all the great information you all post here. 

  First, I liked the HGVC Flamingo a lot.  The studio was nice, with a separate jacuzzi tub and shower and a couch that pulls out to a bed.  It also had a microwave, mini fridge, toaster, and coffee maker.  For couples spending three nights or less in Vegas I would think this would be a very good choice.  Certainly not worth paying double points for a one bedroom suite if you are only staying for three nights and don't mind eating out (unless you have points to burn, which does happen).  I thought the little pool the resort has was adequate, and they seemed ok with people bringing their own food/beverages/beers in, which is nice.  On the contrary, the big Flamingo pool is a party scene for the younger crowd and you certainly can't bring your own beers in there.  But having both pools to use is very nice.

   The Elara exceeded my expectations, which were created from some of the posts here.  As it is significantly newer it feels more like the big luxurious Vegas hotels I used to stay at before I joined HGVC (Aria, MGM, Wynn).  Marble floors and the like.  The rooms have a drop down projector screen which is amazing for watching sports.  It just felt like a nice place to me, not cheap in any way.  It is a MUCH younger crowd though, especially on weekends, and there is a significant chance of people partying at any given point in a neighboring suite.  The resort connects with the PH casino and hotel through a shopping mall, which has plenty of places to eat/shop/buy beer.  Thus you don't have to go outside to reach the strip, which is also nice.  The one place the Flamingo certainly beats the Elara is at the pool.  The pool at the Elara is not nearly as big as the one Flamingo pool, let alone the one that is just for HGVC.  There is only one hot tub in the entire resort!  In short, they are both nice, but Elara exceeded my expectations and would be where I would probably stay if given the choice (I also like to gamble at MGM properties, which are closer to Elara).


----------



## Karen G (Mar 25, 2012)

mhoutsma said:


> I just spent two nights in a studio at HGVC Flamingo and my friends spent two nights in a two bedroom suite at Elara.  I thought I would post some impressions/comparisons to try to give back a little for all the great information you all post here.


Thanks for posting. Glad to hear you had a great time. I'm sure your assessment of the two properties will be very helpful to people who are considering each one, and I agree with your observations.


----------



## Remy (Mar 25, 2012)

That is good news. It'll be a great day for the resale market when this thing goes into active sales. I'm curious to see the new MF under HGVC management and what impact 50,000 new units has on ROFR in Vegas.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 25, 2012)

Remy said:


> That is good news. It'll be a great day for the resale market when this thing goes into active sales. I'm curious to see the new MF under HGVC management and what impact 50,000 new units has on ROFR in Vegas.



I was thinking the same thing.
How grandfathered weeks which were sold through westgate will be treated by Hilton in the future.


----------



## Remy (Mar 25, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> How grandfathered weeks which were sold through westgate will be treated by Hilton in the future.



Likely in the same manner as Marbrisa and a host of others. Eventually, owners will have the opportunity to place their ownership in HGVC. Elara might be an interesting buy on resale of a Westgate unit if it's allowed in HGVC yet still maintains its ability to trade in II.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 26, 2012)

I was also at Flamingo earlier this month and it was very quiet. The big superpool does not open until the end of March. I was kind of disappointed not being able to watch the young folk frolic


----------



## NewTSerInFL (Mar 26, 2012)

*Pool Options*

Does anyone know if you can stay at Elara and use the Flamingo pool as an owner? That would be HGVC owner, not Flamingo owner. Actually own at the North Strip location.
Thanks,
Will


----------



## Remy (Mar 26, 2012)

NewTSerInFL said:


> Does anyone know if you can stay at Elara and use the Flamingo pool as an owner? That would be HGVC owner, not Flamingo owner. Actually own at the North Strip location.
> Thanks,
> Will



The Flamingo Hotel pool checks your Hilton card at the gate. As long as the Elara cards look the same I imagine you "can" do it. It's not a benefit for guests at Elara however.

The HGVC Flamingo pool requires a card to enter. Again, your card from another Hilton location isn't likely to work there and it's not a benefit for non-guests.


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Has Hilton made any changes to the Planet Hollywood rooms?  To the complex at all?  I was there this past May.  Great resort but if you are older than 25, you might not fit in very well on the weekends.  In fact, you might just get run out of the place.  Maybe the Hilton owners will settle things down a bit at this resort but I'm guessing most of the young people rent.  

About the rooms, I thought they were very impressive.  The 60" projection tv disapointed me a little, though.  It was not very bright and the picture was only so/so.  All these LED tv's really make projection units look bad.  The kitchen was HUGE, but I thought the red leather sofa was a bit ugly.  Also, the combined washer/dryer unit took a whole day to wash and dry one load.  

Very nice property.  Pool is small and like I said before begining on Thursday, and through the weekend, anyone approaching 30 or older will be run out and same thing goes with the lobby areas of the hotel.  This resort could really use a better pool complex.  As it is, the pool is nothing special.  The pictures on II (an illustration) show a wave pool with sand and other features.  The pool this timeshare actually has looks nothing like the concept drawings.

My mom won't go back to this hotel.  She loves kids but the young drinkers really made her feel uncomfortable.  I think she would LOVE the Flamingo.


----------



## Remy (Mar 27, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Has Hilton made any changes to the Planet Hollywood rooms?  To the complex at all?  I was there this past May.  Great resort but if you are older than 25, you might not fit in very well on the weekends.  In fact, you might just get run out of the place.  Maybe the Hilton owners will settle things down a bit at this resort but I'm guessing most of the young people rent.
> 
> About the rooms, I thought they were very impressive.  The 60" projection tv disapointed me a little, though.  It was not very bright and the picture was only so/so.  All these LED tv's really make projection units look bad.  The kitchen was HUGE, but I thought the red leather sofa was a bit ugly.  Also, the combined washer/dryer unit took a whole day to wash and dry one load.
> 
> ...



Hilton will likely do a marketing analysis and base their decisions on any renovations on the results of that analysis. If it makes the most money for them painting the rooms burnt umber and covering the couches with tartar sauce, I'd be willing to bet that's what they'd do.

As for being uncomfortable in Vegas around drinking 20-somethings, you may be more at home in a place called Branson rather than Flamingo. I owned at Flamingo and visited several times. Each time the halls were alive until well past midnight with stumbling drunks. Private parties at the Flamingo Hotel pool also included outdoor speakers blaring all sorts of music those young people are listening to these days.


----------



## mhoutsma (Mar 27, 2012)

*Room keys*

The room keys for the Elara had a picture of the tower and were quite fancy, the room keys for the Flamingo were just normal Hilton keys, so there is a good chance you might not be able to get into the big Flamingo pool with an Elara key.  And if you spent 15 minutes walking between the two and that happened it would be annoying.  

I agree with all comments about the age range at Elara, I am over 30, but under 40, and I felt ok.  But if you are over 50 you might be put off by the huge groups of people bringing cases up beer up to their suites at all hours.  That is probably more of a weekend thing, and as Hilton sells units that will probably change a little, but the Flamingo was definitely the place I saw more kids and older people.


----------

